# Hill work



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey guys, i have been working on hills quite often these days, as that's all I have available to me. I have heard of the benefits of working on hills, but how do you get the most out of each ride? 

What should the horse's frame be at the walk or trot? Should there be any difference in riding between a bumpy / uneven hill vs. a smooth hill? what should your position be when riding up or down? 

any other hill-related tips / suggestions would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

It takes a lot of muscle control for the horse to go slow.
Walk up and walk down as slow as you can.

If you get good at that try some very short steps backwards up and down the hill.

Traversing the hill will stretch the horse out and is a great workout also.

Give the horse time to get into condition and help them with the challenge.


----------



## cowgirls4 (May 25, 2011)

Lonannuniel said:


> Hey guys, i have been working on hills quite often these days, as that's all I have available to me. I have heard of the benefits of working on hills, but how do you get the most out of each ride?
> 
> What should the horse's frame be at the walk or trot? Should there be any difference in riding between a bumpy / uneven hill vs. a smooth hill? what should your position be when riding up or down?
> 
> ...


Hi, well when your going up hills, you shouldn't lean forward, you can lean forward a bit but not too much. Because the horse needs power in his hindquaters.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, a walk up a hill is hardeer than a canter. Backing up and down hills is exceleent. I make the horse walk down the hill and give him three short "exhalations" that help me to shut down my core and hands, and ask him to stop within those three counts. Then make sure he isn't stopped but leaning on your hands. Get him to soften to the bit, then back him up the hill. I do this two or three times going down the hill on usually only once gjoing up. Very hard for a horse to back up downward.

Going uphill, ask thehorse to reach hiis head downward and to step throught the bit connection, so lower your hands a wee bit and create a kind of triangle with your hands a bit more open from each other , and the line to his mouth . Visualize him stepping up and through that triangle as he moves up the hill
lots of praise and a total loose rein afteward.


----------

